# NC Dam I got a couple,,,,, Yesterday eve



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I got there around 3ish,,,, 47* & the S wind totally stopped, just before dark!
It was BEAUTIFUL down there!!!

I didn't get a hit till pert-near dark. I was casting too far out, & THE HITS WERE VERY CLOSE TO SHORE,,,
like I'm always saying,, 'they are in the rocks'. You would think I'd listen!?

First saugeye landed, just after dark, A respectable 15-1/4". Then a 16-1/2" walleye. Then I missed 2 more hits.
I LOST my only popping cork/ bobber that was large enough to float the 4"-5" chubs along shore.

I finally gave up around 7 & slowly cranked in my last bottom bait, & 5" chub. 
I figured, what the hell,,, I'll just drag it right through the rocks,,, snag or not,,,,,,, & WHAM,,,,,, out went the drag!

Wow,,, A nice one! I Got it in close, & started to drag it up on shore over the rocks. 

The damn thing rolled twice & that huge chub, along with a 2/0 hook, popped out of his mouth! :<( 
I watched it slowly swim away. It had to go 5#. 

(lol,, a long handle net would'a helped)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It was a beautiful day and evening yesterday for fishing in late December. 
You mind if I ask which side of the dam? That’s a long walk or climb in the dark on the WV side.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> It was a beautiful day and evening yesterday for fishing in late December.
> You mind if I ask which side of the dam? That’s a long walk or climb in the dark on the WV side.



Hec No,,,, I don't mind.
I was on the Ohio side. 
I seen 2 guys on the WV wing wall, & another down on the bricks,,,,, #11 looked closed.
Wish I knew how they did.

There were 2 other guys fishing the Ohio side, when I got there,,, up around the 400' marker, but they left before dark so I'd imagine that they weren't having too much fun. & I didn't see much action.
Another guy came just before dark, and HE left about an hour after.? Not good.

I just found out that that guy (Kenny?) who lived in Cumberland, & use to camp on the WV side by the dam, PASSED AWAY! 
He & I really had some good times BS'n about old times,,,, fishing the River.
*He had a dream of BUYING the Brickworks property, & opening up that road to the FISHERMEN! (by permit)

NOW, IT'S UP TO THE WV DNR TO DO IT,,, RIGHT!!!!? (hint!)
They should buy that whole hillside,,,,, 1 mi up, & 1 mi down from the dam.
It would be one awesome hunting & fishing opportunity, for their sportsmen.*


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone could help me out on something. We have fished the WV side a few times but my son did not like the walk at all. Where do people fish on the Ohio side. Google maps it looks like it would be inside the lock ?????? I’m confused as to where guys fish....park etc. It is 1 1/2 hours from us so trying to get info bec we head down this winter. Thank you in advance.


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

Doboy said:


> Hec No,,,, I don't mind.
> I was on the Ohio side.
> I seen 2 guys on the WV wing wall, & another down on the bricks,,,,, #11 looked closed.
> Wish I knew how they did.
> ...


Yes with some work that could really be a nice a nice fishing place. WV has some nice places at some of the other dams down along the Ohio. NC would really be a nice draw for people. Probably increase some NR fishing license sales from PA if they did.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Walleye Mafia said:


> Was wondering if anyone could help me out on something. We have fished the WV side a few times but my son did not like the walk at all. Where do people fish on the Ohio side. Google maps it looks like it would be inside the lock ?????? I’m confused as to where guys fish....park etc. It is 1 1/2 hours from us so trying to get info bec we head down this winter. Thank you in advance.



On the Ohio side, most people park northbound at the "Flagpole" area. It;s right below the locks but you can walk a long way downriver if you want to. It's a little tricky going down over the bank there, lots of large rock rip rap, plenty of room. Hope this helps


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Hatchetman said:


> On the Ohio side, most people park northbound at the "Flagpole" area. It;s right below the locks but you can walk a long way downriver if you want to. It's a little tricky going down over the bank there, lots of large rock rip rap, plenty of room. Hope this helps


Thank you. Yes it does. I appreciate it.


----------

